
Show HN: Kitten – Tiny multi-server automation tool - crehn
https://github.com/hoffa/kitten
======
kchr
Great project!

Maybe the project description/post title could be more specific about it being
an AWS tool.

------
captn3m0
An infrastructure tool that starts with a k, but doesn't use kubernetes is a
rare sight.

------
erric
This is a neat project!

I also saw this posted a couple of weeks ago and it has become a go to tool
for a lot of AWS work: [http://awless.io/](http://awless.io/)

------
bradknowles
I'm confused. How does `kitten` know what ssh key to use to run a remote
command?

Can you use `kitten` to get a list of known ec2 hosts?

Why would I want to use `kitten` instead of the standard aws cli tools?

~~~
crehn
Key discovery is similar to tools such as ssh (i.e. SSH agent, ~/.ssh/id_rsa,
etc.), and can be specified with -i if necessary.

Haven't added any way to get all hosts. If it's a reasonably common use case
will do.

You can use awscli to retrieve IPs if you prefer. Kitten just makes it all
short and straightforward without having to worry about things such as
pagination and the inconsistent AWS result format. It also allows you to
easily work on a set of IPs with minimum friction. Not trying to replace
Ansible, it's more of a simple tool for quick multi-host touches.

------
wgerard
Awesome!

I once built something similar using shell scripts and tmux, but it was pretty
janky. This looks like a much better version of that.

------
Torgo
This is very handy, already started using, thanks!

------
andyidsinga
this looks very useful ..and very forkable

